# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  امتحانات شهریور،اگه اطلاع دارید لطفا کمک کنید

## Hosseindva

سلام خسته نباشید دوستان،من دوازدهمم
پارسال سرِ یکی از امتحانات نوبت دوم حالم بد شد و نتونستم امتحان بدم،وقتی کارنامه رو گرفتم دیدم مستمر 20 بود و پایانی 0
و نوبت دوم 9.75
شهریور امتحان دادم و شدم 17
الان میخوام بفهمم که نمره 0 از تو کارنامه حذف میشه و نمره ی 17 جایگزین میشه و تو معدل هم تاثیر میزاره یا نه و تو کنکور چطور؟

----------


## DrOMi

نمره صفر تو کارنامه زیر قسمت روزانه 96-97 میمونه و نمره 17 میشه نمره درسی شما و اگر نهایی باشه نمره 17 تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ( نمره کتبی نهایی در اصل تاثیر داره )

----------


## Hosseindva

> نمره صفر تو کارنامه زیر قسمت روزانه 96-97 میمونه و نمره 17 میشه نمره درسی شما و اگر نهایی باشه نمره 17 تو کنکور تاثیر داده میشه ( نمره کتبی نهایی در اصل تاثیر داره )


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین نفهمیدم چی شد؟

----------


## DrOMi

اگر در سال تحصیلی 96 - 97 شما در درس زیست شناسی نمره مستمر 20 گرفته باشید - برگه 0 و نمره درسیتون شده باشه 9.75. این 9.75 در کارنامه سوابق تحصیلی که احتمالا خرداد 97 بهتون میدن، در ستون : ضمن سال روزانه 96 - 97 میاد و ثبت میشه. حالا شما شهریور امتحان دادید دوباره و نمره درسیتون شده 18، این 18 در ستون تابستانی، جلوی درس زیست شناسی ثبت میشه.
اما چون امتحانات یازدهم نهایی نبوده، این نمره هیچ تاثیری توی کنکورتون نداره.

----------

